# One Of Those Great Rescue Stories



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I got a hysterical call this morning from a young lady in Los Angeles regarding a pigeon with a broken wing that she had rescued. She had called everywhere in the L.A. area (wildlife people/centers) and nobody would take the pigeon.

Even after telling her that I was more than 60 miles south of her, she gladly agreed to drive the pigeon down to me.

Not three minutes after I spoke to the pigeon rescuer I got a call from the West L.A. shelter about two fledgling starlings that came in overnight. Could I take them?

I called the pigeon rescuer and asked if she could PLEASE get the baby starlings on her way here and bring them too (The shelter would be right on her way to me). She did!

Unfortunately, the starlings weren't starlings but some type of Jay .. they'll get where they need to be tomorrow.

This poor pigeon has a broken wing for sure and had already lost ALL toes on each foot except for the "thumb" toe due to string .. it even had string still on one leg and foot.

This was a wonderful save of the pigeon and also resulted in the saving of two other little birds in the process.

This whole deal was definitely a high point in my day!

Pictures coming ..

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad to hear there are people out there who will go way out of their way to save a pij.
Poor baby, hope he will be alright.
So nice of her to pick up the jays too.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Timing is everything! I'm so glad the rescuer picked up the two jays on the way to your place, that is SWEET. 

I am glad this poor pigeon is now in your hands and hopefully will have a good sheltered life, and can get around!

Thanks for sharing! I'm looking forward to pics.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I LOVE people like her!!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

FloridaLuv said:


> I LOVE people like her!!!!!!


I WILL second that, Jenn!!

Made my morning!!

I know you will let us know how things are going, Terry! And, look forward to pictures!

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

She rocks! and so do you!....That poor birdie, hope he can lead a good life still. updates would be great.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that are still good people out there, some people can be amazing, and thank you for sharing this with us, you are also a wonderful person Terry.

Ivette


----------

